# Grooming



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have our two dogs trimmed at a local Dog Groomers after much searching we are really happy with them. The other day we met another Dog Groomer at a Show that told us we should get our dogs tummies shaven down to near enough nothing in the summer as this will keep them cool. She said the fur down the sides will hide the bareness of their tummies. Has anyone else had this done and found it helps keep them cool. Holly being brown seems to suffer more in the heat so was wondering about getting it done in a couple of weeks at their next visit. Though at the moment with the wind and rain i think they need their fur he,he.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Julia does the tummy trim on Buzz and Yum-Yum - Summer (heat) and Winter (dirt).

She has shown this on part 4 of the below grooming video:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1862

Stephen xx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks JD just going to have a look


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i like my girls tummys shaved more so because Gypsy in particular has very fine hair on her tummy but lots of it so it apears thick and you only have to look at it funny and it will matt, not a nice place the sit and brush. most groomers shave the tummy and genital arias as it is cleener and more higenic. i also litly shave down the inside thighs as it reduses matting their aswell and look neeter.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Had mine scalped at the end of April, very short all over apart from their beards ! Their fur was like velvet - beautiful altho I prefer them with longer hair.
They have only just grown back to how I like them, all fluffy and beginning to curl, but they're going for a face and feet trim this wk before we go away, and then a proper cut in about a month, but not quite as short.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Francesjl, we learnt our lesson with Bayley as we left him to get too long and then couldn't get rid of the matting underneath him and had to have him scalped all over he looked like a sheared sheep, so now we have them both trimmed regular. We do like the shaggy look but try and keep in between now. It certainly makes it easier to keep them clean and they seem to enjoy their pampering day and smell delicious when they come home. Think i will get their tummies trimmed short now after watching JD video.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal with haircut !








Scamp's haircut


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aww bless, will have to look out a pic of what oyr sheared sheap looked like he was that short you could see his pink skin!!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

ive just watched some of the grooming video links i would never let a groomer be so rough with a dog of mine, poor dog was so placid aswell theres simply no need to treat him that way


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> ive just watched some of the grooming video links i would never let a groomer be so rough with a dog of mine, poor dog was so placid aswell theres simply no need to treat him that way


Do you have an issue with Jd's, alot of your posts seem to be airing that way


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Do you have an issue with Jd's, alot of your posts seem to be airing that way


I have to say I am beginning to wonder this too...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Can on this site about 7 weeks ago and found nothing but lovely friendly advice. Have to say things have changed alittle of late. We are here to help and support one another not to pick fights I have enough of that in the playground at work


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have seen dog delt with in a much rugher manner than this, in order to groom a dog you do need to manipulat them into a position than makes thing easier and quicker for both yourself and the dog. i use both nooses and belly straps on my girls. the meard in the easiest way to hold a dogs head still as you donot want them flinching when you have skissors near their eyes. some dogs are also so laid back on the table that they make it harder for you to do your job, only the other day we had a cokapoo in who would not stand for me as he just wanted to sleep under the heat of the drying but i had to strap him up as his leg were a mess. 

personaly i still prefer to cut down through the matt in the direction the hair falls rather than pulling the coat i have a similer tool to the coat king but still preffer my scissors combe slicker and les pooch after 4 years of using that combination of this l think its one of the best ways of getting mats out of a dog.


i think some groomers a crull fo scalping a dog rather than spending the time to work on their coat. how many of you have complaind that the groomer has shaven your dog to beond recognition.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I have to say I am beginning to wonder this too...





curt3007 said:


> Can on this site about 7 weeks ago and found nothing but lovely friendly advice. Have to say things have changed alittle of late. We are here to help and support one another not to pick fights I have enough of that in the playground at work


im not picking fights with anyone, i dont even know anyone on here, ive joined to get as much advice as i can on the breed ,and i thought i was allowed to air my views on the other threads?, i know a fair bit about dogs surely its good for a forum to get different opinions on subjects isnt it


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> im not picking fights with anyone, i dont even know anyone on here, ive joined to get as much advice as i can on the breed ,and i thought i was allowed to air my views on the other threads?, i know a fair bit about dogs surely its good for a forum to get different opinions on subjects isnt it


If you "know a fair bit about dogs" - surely going to see breeders and their dogs would be able to answer the questions you have ????

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> im not picking fights with anyone, i dont even know anyone on here, ive joined to get as much advice as i can on the breed ,and i thought i was allowed to air my views on the other threads?, i know a fair bit about dogs surely its good for a forum to get different opinions on subjects isnt it


If you knew a fair bit about dogs you would know what was meant by keeping a dog in it's place, your posts are becomimg personal


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> If you "know a fair bit about dogs" - surely going to see breeders and their dogs would be able to answer the questions you have ????
> 
> Stephen x


i was speaking generally, i dont know any good cockapoo breeders or even a great deal about the breed thats why ive joined this forum, to learn as much as i can.



curt3007 said:


> If you knew a fair bit about dogs you would know what was meant by keeping a dog in it's place, your posts are becomimg personal


i didnt know i was getting personal with anyone, i responded to posts im not familiar with members yet.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> i was speaking generally, i dont know any good cockapoo breeders or even a great deal about the breed thats why ive joined this forum, to learn as much as i can.
> 
> i didnt know i was getting personal with anyone, i responded to posts im not familiar with members yet.


Well - for a start Your links to the KC Pedigree Show side of dogs does shine through a bit. You'll find that this site deals with PETS - 100% x

As for good breeders - I would like to think that I do my job well (after all it is my job these days xx) - I also respect and have not heard anything bad about Janice and Fallon at Jandaz in respect of their puppies - I also hear great things about Anthony at Anzil (another of us with a formal breeding license) - Syml also have a great website and customers on here - and there are others mentioned on a daily basis - some good some bad - whether big or small - the choice is YOURS !

If you are genuinely looking into Cockapoo - by far the best way to go about it is to VISIT a breeder and chat with them one-to-one - or even perhaps go for a walk in a park and stop a Cockapoo owner and ask them when; when; how and why about their dog - or even read a few websites - or even post a question about a specific breeder on here !

"Learning" all you can is normally a case of looking and listening - not wading in with what Your take on things should be - we were given 2 eyes and 2 ears... and 1 mouth for a reason x

Stephen x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Well - for a start Your links to the KC Pedigree Show side of dogs does shine through a bit. You'll find that this site deals with PETS - 100% x
> 
> As for good breeders - I would like to think that I do my job well (after all it is my job these days xx) - I also respect and have not heard anything bad about Janice and Fallon at Jandaz in respect of their puppies - I also hear great things about Anthony at Anzil (another of us with a formal breeding license) - Syml also have a great website and customers on here - and there are others mentioned on a daily basis - some good some bad - whether big or small - the choice is YOURS !
> 
> ...


eh what links to pedigree show sites?

i dont know any of the breeders you have mentioned, ive only just began my search, and as ive said i dont want to buy a puppy from a breeder who breeds on a big scale, i want to find a breeder whos dogs are pets and live in their home, have you got a problem with that? a lot of people seek out this type over a commercial one i really dont know what your problem is.

and of course when i find my breeder i shall visit after all i need to be sure their dogs are cared for they way i have cared for my own dogs.

and i love learning about everything dogs, they have always been my passion, my Daughter misses our past dogs as do i, i really didnt mean to ruffle any feathers im just not familiar with 'whos who'.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

doodlebug,

If you fancied having a read of why I do what I do - then have a read of this:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2110

Stephen x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> doodlebug,
> 
> If you fancied having a read of why I do what I do - then have a read of this:
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2110
> ...


eek its 35 pages long i'd rather just check out things that interest me if thats ok

i still dont know what pedigree show links i put up? ive only put up links on dog training i think


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> im not picking fights with anyone, i dont even know anyone on here, ive joined to get as much advice as i can on the breed ,and i thought i was allowed to air my views on the other threads?, i know a fair bit about dogs surely its good for a forum to get different opinions on subjects isnt it


Yes you are entitled to post the same as any one else.
I too am a new member:wave:

We can ALL learn and nobody is perfect- by talking and having healthy discussions is how we all find out new things and makes for a much more interesting forum.

If we all had the same opinions all the time would be a very dull world


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

My wife usually does all the posting on here, though I do like to read the forums for the hints and tips, and stories from happy owners. As I see it, this is what this site is all about, people sharing with other people their delight in owning a cockerpoo.

So it is at this point where I have to put something on here myself, as doodlebug appears to have a problem with JukeeDoodles. Let me relate what I witnessed in my dealing with them.

Firstly, we went to several places to look at Cockerpoos. Most of the dogs were lovely little things, but there was never that 'just right' feel about them. Then we went to see Steve and Julia. They could not have been more welcoming. Without us even asking at that point, they offered to show us EVERY bitch they had, as well as Marley, their full grown cockerpoo, and their stud poodles. The way that every dog reacted to Steve and Julia spoke volumes.

We instantly feel in love with Marley and Ziggy, (one of the stud dogs), and decided there and then that we wanted a male puppy fathered by Ziggy. JukeeDoodles felt right.

We went back to look at the dogs several times, it was never a problem, we were always made to feel welcome, and anyquestion we had was answered quickly by phone or e-mail. We asked for photos, hints and tips, and general information about cockerpoos, it was never a problem.

When we finally got our Bayley, we have had nothing but fun with him. He's a nice natured, (if a little on the dim side!) dog, who is healthy and we wouldn't be without.

So would I recommend Jukeedoodles? Yes, and have done on many occasions. Would I get another one, of course I would, (though not at the moment, 2 is quite enough thank you!!!!!). Am I happy with the dog we got from Jukeedoodles, yes, 100% yes.

Doodlebug, you are of course allowed to have a veiw and a say. But, if I was you, I'd go to see Jukeedoodles, meet Steve and Julia, meet the dogs, see the puppies and how they are cared for. Ask them questions. Then, and only then, can you form any sort of opinion. I'm sure that there are many other people that also use this site, that will tell you almost the exact same story.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes you are entitled to post the same as any one else.
> I too am a new member:wave:
> 
> We can ALL learn and nobody is perfect- by talking and having healthy discussions is how we all find out new things and makes for a much more interesting forum.
> ...


thank you for being so nice about it 
i will always speak my mind thats the way i am, but i'm going to be more careful how i word my posts from now on

x x x


----------

